# Sleep and Dreams > General Dream Discussion > Dream Interpretation >  >  i sacrifice my self in the dream waiting to die . what does that mean?

## LAUR

i sacrifice my self in the dream waiting to die . what does that mean? i will appreciate your replies

----------


## no-Name

Moved to dream interpretation~
Speaking with some tighter grammar, and elaborating the dream a bit more would help. Sacrifice is generally the equivalent of selflessness, but again, introspection. Ask yourself rather than others.

----------


## LAUR

thaks

----------


## dostoevskyblue

thats a pretty broad based,death could be a metaphoric expression for something else u want to sacrifice, figure out what and why

----------

